# Software for Anesthesia billing



## sbarrila (Aug 26, 2010)

We are currently billing for the Anesthesia for an Amublatory Surgery Center (just GI procedures).  We also bill for the facility charges.  I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on software that they currently use for billing and a/r follow up.  We are not very pleased with our existing software.  Thanks!!


----------



## jdrueppel (Aug 26, 2010)

sbarrila,

We have been on PPM Information Solutions for 6 years and I love the software.  The corporate office is located in Kansas City MO. The program has great reporting and follow up capabilities and more.  

Julie D, CPC


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Aug 29, 2010)

i too use PPM Infomation, love the software and it is soley based for the anesthesia world, makes my life alittle simpler when all you have to do is plug in your time and the software is setup to calculate how much base and how much to charge. good luck in your software search!


----------

